# mandria/branco di cervi



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti,
ho un dubbio atroce.
Come si dice "una mandria" di cervi o "un branco" di cervi o nessuna delle due? 
Non mi ricordo assolutamente.
Grazie in anticipo.
Raffa


----------



## rocamadour

raffavita said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho un dubbio atroce.
> Come si dice "una mandria" di cervi o "un branco" di cervi o nessuna delle due?
> Non mi ricordo assolutamente.
> Grazie in anticipo.
> Raffa


 
Ciao raffa! 
Non credo ci siano regole particolari al riguardo... Google (con tutte le riserve che si possono avere sulla sua attendibilità) dà un centinaio di occorrenze per "mandria di cervi" e circa ottocento per "branco di cervi", ma non saprei quanto tutto questo possa fare testo.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Nell'articolo di Wikipedia compare verso la fine _branco di cervi_.

Google dà la vittoria a _branco_ su _mandria _per 755 a 111.

Oltretutto con _mandria_ mi viene da pensare solo a bovini domestici o al massimo a bovidi selvatici (bufali, bisonti).

(Che il cervo sia un animale solitario? )

Scuse a rocamadour per l'incrocio.


----------



## Necsus

Credo che non ci sia molta differenza, anche se io 'mandria' lo associo più agli animali domestici, insieme a 'gregge' per animali più piccoli. Userei 'branco'. 

Ops. Incroci...


----------



## rocamadour

Meglio qualche incrocio che 0 risposte...


----------



## antodaz

Credo che il branco a differenza della mandria possa connotare, a riguardo del gruppo di cervi, la sua origine selvatica.
La mandria si associa meglio all'allevamento, a cura dell'uomo, di una specie animale.
Si dice "mandriano" dell'allevatore che cura a scopi economici un gruppo di animali da carne, da latte, o da pelliccia.
D'altronde "gregge" si usa solo per identificare una mandria di pecore e capre.


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao raffa! 
A ulteriore conferma del fatto che "branco" risulti preferibile ho trovato l'espressione "capobranco" riferita al maschio predominante di una popolazione di cervi.


----------



## SunDraw

A me "branco", nel suonare inteso tipicamente solo come "selvatico", dà l'idea d'un insieme "naturalmente" aggregato, quindi secondo quelle leggi "di Natura" in senso etologico: una certa distribuzione maschi/femmine/piccoli, con certe dinamiche di comportamento animale ecc.
Da cui anche l'uso per gruppi di umani dove meno incide il più sofisticato uso del lume personale dell'intelletto che altrimenti li distinguerebbe.
E così direi che anche per questo si usa "branco" per quei raggruppamenti di animali dove quei modi spiccano, in particolare i predatori (canidi, felidi...).
Altrimenti direi che si parla di "gruppo" (non mi viene in mente altro: famiglie, clan? Mmh... "banco di pesci"!)...
Es. 1800 gruppi di pistrelli contro 600 branchi di pipistrelli in Google .

"Mandria", che va bene sia come domestica che selvatica, direi che però tipicamente sottintende un numero considerevole di individui (e di grossa taglia), altrimenti si parla di "alcuni capi" o cose così.
Ed usato in senso figurato implica proprio il caratteristico impatto (non strutturato, rispetto al branco): "dopo il concerto il prato sembrava come vi fosse passata una mandria".
Insomma in qualche modo mandria è di bestie ancor più "stupide" o in ammassarsi non particolarmente speciale: giustificherei così la presenza in Google di più branchi che mandrie di porci come di elefanti e appunto i vari cervidi, tutte bestie di comportamento d'una certa _impressione_.

Il vetusto "armento" valeva "mandria" ma in realtà s'è visto anche come "gregge".

"Gregge": di animali non troppo grandi (fin quanto si riesce a sollevarne uno da soli?), ma, aggiungo io, che si portano al pascolo, ovvero che già in natura s'aggruppano: non s'è mai visto un "gregge di conigli", non metaforici almeno (2800 gruppi di conigli contro 1200 branchi in Google).


----------



## bubu7

Forse non sarebbe male dopo le impressioni personali, le visioni poetiche e l'interrogazione dei motori di ricerca andare a consultare qualche vocabolario. 
Il GRADIT, ad esempio, alla voce _mandria_ riporta come definizione 'branco di grossi animali domestici e selvaggi'; e il Treccani in rete: 'branco di grosse bestie'; tra gli esempi del Dizionario del Gabrielli leggo: _mandrie di cervi_.


----------



## SunDraw

bubu7 said:


> Forse non sarebbe male dopo le impressioni personali, le visioni poetiche e l'interrogazione dei motori di ricerca andare a consultare qualche vocabolario.


Per quanto mi riguarda, sia inteso assolutamente: letta tutta una serie di voci di dizionari ed enciclopedie a disposizione (e quanto detto da chi mi ha preceduto nel Forum), e volendo proprio assemblarle o integrarle ulteriormente per un senso che oggi come oggi i termini han maturato o comunque degno di presentazione, e che mi sento di poter sufficientemente confermare, dopo aver trovato anche un qualche riscontro nella Rete dell'odierno parlare mondiale.

E comunque sottoscrivo in ogni caso l'invito anche ripetuto ad aprire innanzitutto i libri scritti apposta e faticosamente prima di "chiedere in giro"
(perché no anche qualcuno di poesia... ).

Oh, bubu7, m'hai fatto scrivere un manifesto del (solo mio?) passar di qui.


----------



## bubu7

SunDraw said:


> E comunque sottoscrivo in ogni caso l'invito anche ripetuto ad aprire innanzitutto i libri scritti apposta e faticosamente prima di "chiedere in giro"
> (perché no anche qualcuno di poesia... ).


Ottimo!
E il mio invito sottointeso era rivolto anche a coloro che rispondono. In molti casi non è possibile una risposta documentata e si deve necessariamente far ricorso alle sole impressioni, ma in un caso come questo la strada principe mi sembra il confronto delle definizioni dei vari dizionari seguito da una successiva meditazione.
Mi è stato subito evidente che il tuo intervento era frutto anche di precedenti consultazioni di manuali ma, scusami l'osservazione, per come era presentato ho avuto difficoltà a distinguere le definizioni dalle tue impressioni personali. In questo modo penso che una parte del tuo lavoro vada perso perché il lettore non sa fino a che punto possa fare affidamento su quanto legge.
Consiglierei quindi di separare più chiaramente le citazioni dalle impressioni personali.
Questo aumenterebbe di molto l'utilità dei nostri interventi.

Come vedi la mia replica non ha nulla da invidiare, come lunghezza, al tuo "manifesto".


----------



## SunDraw

bubu7 said:


> Mi è stato subito evidente che il tuo intervento era frutto anche di precedenti consultazioni di manuali ma, scusami l'osservazione, per come era presentato ho avuto difficoltà a distinguere le definizioni dalle tue impressioni personali. In questo modo penso che una parte del tuo lavoro vada perso perché il lettore non sa fino a che punto possa fare affidamento su quanto legge.


OK, ricevuto!
Penso d'essere spesso effettivamente piuttosto involuto.
A rigore il lettore dovrebbe distinguere in ogni frase dove ho usato l'indicativo (maggior conforto di fonti) e dove il condizionale (supposizione preponderante), per non dire di dove lascio cadere un "secondo me", "personalmente" ecc.
E' effettivamente una mediazione continua, penso per chiunque in questa sede, tra una trattazione "sistematica" ed una meno obbligata, più creativa, se non umorale, con quanto di inevitabilmente approssimativo ma anche di vivo comporta.
Non per far definitivamente "Cultural Discussion" (http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=12), ma proprio ieri riflettevo, leggendo un Nobel, sul fatto che tante considerazioni sul mondo passano più attraverso "romanzieri" che non "studiosi" (perché non c'è piuttosto un Nobel in Antropologia?...): un po' spiace un po' produce visuali _impensate_.


----------



## L'affamato

Mandria viene usata solamente con gl'animali di pastorizia (bovi ecc.) o comunque così mi ha imparato la mia maestra.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

L'affamato said:


> Mandria viene usata solamente con gl'animali *da *pastorizia (bovi ecc.) o comunque così mi ha *insegnato* la mia maestra.


----------



## raffavita

Grazie a tutti, ragazzi.
Ovviamente avevo già fatto una ricerca, ma avendo trovato sia l'una che l'altra definizione, e suonandomi "mandria" un po' strano, ho preferito chiedere al forum, che nei momenti di difficoltà è sempre di aiuto.
E lo è stato anche questa volta, volente o nolente. 
Grazie a tutti.
Raffa


----------



## bubu7

Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> L'affamato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mandria viene usat*o* solamente con *gli animali* *da *pastorizia (bovi ecc.) o comunque così mi ha *insegnato* la mia maestra.
Click to expand...


----------



## L'affamato

Sono veramente scarso guagliò


----------



## L'affamato

Sono veramente scarso guagliò 
EDIT: Però gl'animali non è errata. Posso concedere che gli animali magari è meglio però errata non è, o no?


----------



## gabrigabri

L'affamato said:


> Sono veramente scarso guagliò
> EDIT: Però gl'animali non è errata. Posso concedere che gli animali magari è meglio però errata non è, o no?




Errato no, ma inusuale (antiquato).


----------



## jazyk

Ho sempre saputo che gl' si poteva usare solo davanti a i: gl'italiani, gl'innocenti, gl'incendi. Gl'animali ci costringerebbe a pronunciarlo glanimali, che proprio non va. 

Jazyk


----------



## Necsus

jazyk said:
			
		

> Ho sempre saputo che gl' si poteva usare solo davanti a i: gl'italiani, gl'innocenti, gl'incendi. Gl'animali ci costringerebbe a pronunciarlo glanimali, che proprio non va.
> Jazyk


E' quello che so anch'io. La forma obsoleta è l'articolo plurale maschile _gli_ apostrofato davanti a parola cominciante per 'i', mentre apostrofarlo davanti ad altre vocali è semplicemente un errore, perché verrebbe avere il suono biconsonantico che ha in _glicine_ etc.


----------



## rocamadour

jazyk said:


> Ho sempre saputo che gl' si poteva usare solo davanti a i: gl'italiani, gl'innocenti, gl'incendi. Gl'animali ci costringerebbe a pronunciarlo glanimali, che proprio non va.
> 
> Jazyk


 
Mi sentirei di confermare anch'io. 
Con il conforto anche di una fonte cartacea... 
M. Dardano - P. Trifone: _La lingua_ _Italiana,_ Zanichelli, p. 93: "_Gli_ può elidersi soltanto davanti a _i_ [...] (ma è più frequente la forma intera)".


----------



## Necsus

Buon giorno, Roc! In realtà viene detto in qualunque vocabolario :

Garzanti - ant. li, _art. determ. m. pl_. [m. sing. _il_, _lo_] si premette ai vocaboli maschili plurali che cominciano per vocale, _s_ impura, _gn_, _ps_, _pn_, _x_, _z_ (eccezione: _gli dei_) e si può apostrofare davanti a _i_ solo nel caso in cui questa abbia valore vocalico, non sia cioè semiconsonante

DeMauro - art.det.m.pl.
CO si usa, con le stesse funzioni di i, davanti a parole maschili plurali, che cominciano per vocale, _s_ seguita da consonante, _gn_, _ps_, _pn_, _x_ e _z_ e, per eccezione, davanti a _dei_ (pl. di _dio_) e si apostrofa talvolta davanti a _i_ quando questa non indichi semiconsonante (es.: _gl’ingegni_)


----------

